# Any Ideas About Tiel's Swollen Vent?



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

My 10 year old cockatiel, Gracie, has had a swollen vent area for the last day or so. I've only had her one year, almost to the day, so I'm uncertain if she's been an egg layer in the past simply because of the season and hormones. She has been straining to poop, had poop caught in her vent feathers, and holds her tail up and sticking out. From what I've found online, it could be egg binding, but I don't know when or how to tell, and when it is time to seek help for her if it is an egg.

I've attached a picture, maybe you experienced breeders and bird parents can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

In my personal opinion, If she is straining to poop, it is time to see the vet, regardless of the cause. Egg laying causes bigger poops, but should not cause straining, egg binding will cuz the egg will block the vent as can a tumour... Good luck to you both.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Turns out it wasn't an egg. She had 12cc's of yellow fluid drained from her abdomen Monday evening, and that still wasn't all of it. She weighed in at 10 grams over her baseline weight, which the vet has given the fluid credit for. Without an expensive exploratory surgery, we will not know what, specifically, is ailing her. The vet said it could be from a form of cancer, most likely uterine, or a benign cyst, or a few other things. For now, we are just trying to make her comfortable, but she has also lost the gripping use of her right leg/foot. This did not happen until after the fluid was drained, and I'm afraid that the fine needle aspirate triggered something. She has another appointment to be seen tomorrow evening. This is all so hard, because I don't want her to suffer.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

So, she was limping and trying not to use her leg because she had a big purple bruise from when the vet assistant tried to restrain her during the fine needle procedure  I love my vet, but good grief, take it easy!

It's been 2 weeks, and I had her boarded at the vet's over the weekend. He tried Monday morning to drain more fluid, as she was having labored breathing, little movement, and was more swollen than before. He stuck her 4 times, then stopped because he felt it was unsafe to stick any more times, and she was bleeding just a little. He could not get any fluid from her. I may lose my Gracie sooner than I thought. The vet is still convinced she has either a benign tumor, or cancer that is giving her these symptoms. Seeing as we cannot afford the $500 exploratory surgery, which she may not even survive since she's a senior, we may never know what exactly is hurting her.

I feel like an awful bird mom. I adopted Gracie last year in May, so we've only had a short time together. And, even though she FAR prefers my fiance over me, I love her and we've been through a lot together. She came to me underweight, a supposed male bird, on a Walmart-special all seed diet with no cuttlebone or good perches, and disgusting living conditions. Now, she has gorgeous cinnamon feathers, a hefty FEMALE body, and is on medication for her arthritis.

How is a person supposed to know when to throw in the towel and euthanize their beloved pet? I had to do this to my sweet rabbit, Snickers, several years ago, but we could see the tumor, and there was an obvious decline in her quality of life.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

A friend of mine adopted a senior tiel that had been on a very poor diet of seeds and was unwell with tumors also. The tumors were removed & it is doing very well now....whether or not its a similar issue I dont know.
I am totally heart broken to hear what is happening for you all though....she is a beautiful little lady...
I really hope you have a good outcome....


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I think only you knows when to draw the line. If she is suffering and there is no way around it, well, that's what I when I would call it. 

I just want you to know, you are not a bad mama for thinking these thoughts. I considered ending Beaker and Jaid's lives humanely when they were suffering from AGY. I had everything ready. But, I didn't. I just went on caring for them everyday. When I noticed one small improvement each day. I just... didn't. Instead, I hoped for a miracle. And that is seriously how they came out on the other side of it. But, I got extremely lucky. I was just about one day from losing them, and something inside them both willed them to get better. I'll never completely know. What I do know is that I thought of euthanizing them. But something in my gut stopped me. Not because I didn't want to lose them, but because it wasn't meant to be. Not there. It's hard to think that way. But, the call can be made. And it is possible to walk out on the other side of it. Heck, she may just need some special care to start getting better. You seem like a smart mama. Trust yourself. That's how I found my answer. 

You and Gracie are in my thoughts


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

The vet was unable to drain any more fluid out of her 2 weeks after the first major drain. He stuck her with the needle 3 times, then stopped because he said it seemed like it would be unsafe to keep trying. Each time he stuck it in, he pulled the plunger back and nothing came out. 

So, we are at a point where we do nothing and see what happens, or opt for the $600 exploratory surgery. I adopted Gracie last May on Memorial Day. She is a grumpy old lady who only likes men, and will flirt with any man on any day, but has total and utter distaste for me. And I think that's hilarious. It is difficult to do nothing, but we don't have the money to drop on a surgery that is simply exploratory, and may not reveal anything. Plus, she's over 10 (we don't know a certain age, the previous owner thought she was a 5 year old male, ugh) and the vet said she may either #1) not come out of anesthesia, or #2) never heal up and ultimately need to be euthanized. *sigh*

This brings us to tonight, a month later. She is still just a grumpy as usual, though getting around is more difficult and she shuffles. My fiance was looking at her and talking to her, when he noticed that her favorite toy had been severely chewed. Now, we only kept this ugly toy because it was in her old cage when we adopted her and she is bonded with it... she leans her entire head and neck into it and anticipates preening, then gets angry and squawks and bites when it doesn't. Just look at how much of the poker chips are missing! And the remnants are not in the bottom of the cage... Thus, we can only conclude she is ingesting them. Could that be it???


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She could have a crop impaction from the plastic if ingested, but I don't know if that would lead her to have a swollen vent


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

My Gracie died in her own cage 2 nights ago. We found out too late that she had all the symptoms of fatty liver disease. We did not pay attention to her random discolored/yellowish feathers among the grey ones because she was pied. It all blended together. 
She was on Metacam for her arthritis, so we just upped the dosage a tad (with vet approval) to manage her pain. She died peacefully, overnight, in her own way. She was stubborn and sassy until the very end. I hope she is enjoying the big millet tree in the sky.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You have my condolences.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry it died. I know how it feels cause my pet cockatiel phelix died too.


----------

